# Sanftanlasser "inside delta" Verbindung. Nicht möglich bei alle Sanftanlasser ?



## JesperMP (29 Januar 2010)

*Sanftanlasser "inside delta" Verbindung. Nicht möglich bei alle Sanftanlasser ?*

Hallo.

Für ein grosse E-Motor überlege ich ob ich den Sanftanlasser "inside the delta" anchliessen soll. Dabei senkt sich der Motorstrom mit ein Faktor 0.58
Aber, in ein ABB Handbuch über Sanftanlasser heisst es das dies nicht funktioniert bei alle Sanftanlasser, nur einige, ohne zu erklären warum.
Für Siemens 3RW44 steht es das es ist für "inside the delta" geeignet. "Inside the delta" ist nicht genannt für 3RW30 oder 3RW40.

Ist das wirklich so ?
Und in den Fall, warum ist das so ?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## MSB (29 Januar 2010)

Die Inside-Delta oder in Deutschland als sog. Wurzel-3 Schaltung bezeichnet,
funktioniert ausschließlich mit 3-phasigen Sanftanlaufgeräten.

Die einfachen 3RW30 bzw. 3RW40 sind aber nur 2 Phasig-gesteuert (eine Phase ist lediglich von Ein->Ausgang gebrückt.

Die Baureihe 3RW44 ist 3-phasig, und somit auch für "in Delta" geeignet.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/39026612

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JesperMP (29 Januar 2010)

Den Unterschied zwisschen die Sanftanlasser mit Thyristoren in nur 2 Phasen, und die mit Thyristoren im alle 3 Phasen kenne ich.
Aber warum 2 phasen funktioniert im Linie, und nicht im Phase, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## MSB (30 Januar 2010)

Mit dem 2-Phasigen Gerät hättest du an einer Wicklung des Motors ja immer 400V anliegen,
was bei stehendem Motor ja sowas ähnliches wie ein Kurzschluss ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2010)

Da hast Du recht Manuel.

Zusätzlich habe ich herausgefunden, das bei 3-phasigen sanftanlasser wird den Motorstrom  oft nur im 2 phasen mittels Stromtransformer gemessen. Um "inside the delta" zu erlauben müssen alle 3 phasen gemessen werden.


----------

